# Meet Finley!



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Some of you may have seen my posts about choosing a puppy from a litter with a local rescue. Mom was full-blooded lab (someone's hunting dog, apparently) and dad is a pit x dalmatian. Mom died during a c-section, so they've been bottle-fed since birth by their foster mom. I went out to meet them on Saturday and I've made my choice. I chose little Roane who we are naming Finley. Of my top four, he was the one who was least nervous of my dog Jack, who came with me. At most I would say he was just wary of a much larger strange dog, not actually scared of him. He went up and sniffed him a few times but did not run away from him like some of the others. He liked to be held (he napped in my arms when he got tired), didn't mind my messing with his paws or anything, and he was described by foster mom as a "go with the flow" type of guy, which sounds good to me. I will be bringing him home the day before Thanksgiving! I can't wait!


----------



## khennessy (Oct 16, 2016)

Aw, what a cutie! Love his markings =]


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats! He's a beautiful puppy.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

So adorable! Can't wait for puppy antics updates!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

khennessy said:


> Aw, what a cutie! Love his markings =]


Thank you! Foster mom says he was being overlooked because he doesn't have the freckles that his siblings have. I think he's cute as a button anyway 



Sandakat said:


> Congrats! He's a beautiful puppy.


Thank you! I think so too! 



BellaPup said:


> So adorable! Can't wait for puppy antics updates!


Thank you! Me neither!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats!! He sure is cute. Smushy puppy faces are the best.. <3


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Foster mom sent me this today and I just had to share! That face just melts my heart!!!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Just so sweet!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What a cute little chubby puppy! So excited for you!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations he's a cutie... Had to laugh because we have a giggle ball that looks just like that one.. chew whole and all ....


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Not only is he cute, he looks very self-confident. That square stance and direct look suggest a very stable dog. I predict great temperament (not that my prediction is worth much).


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know if this will work because of privacy permissions, but foster mom posted a video to Facebook the other day where Finley is playing tug with his sister Keta! 

Also, we will be getting him on Wednesday next week instead of Friday! Keta's adopter volunteered to bring Finley back with her because she lives a half hour from me, meaning I will only have to make an hour round trip to pick him up instead of a 4 hour round trip. SUPER excited!! He will be coming with us to Thanksgiving dinner at my cousin's house!


----------



## stephy (Oct 6, 2016)

Good choice! Those puppy dog eyes are adorable! Be careful of begging because he will be hard to resist!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Didn't work, but that's OK... you'll make more ;-)


----------



## Linsy (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh my gosh, it doesn't get any cuter than that! Congrats!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

More photos from the foster mom! Just 2 more days until I bring him home!!!

He loves this ball so much



























LOVE the forehead wrinkles! <3


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is so smushable. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Last batch of photos from the foster mom. Picking him up tonight!! 

With his siblings

































Close up of the wrinkles


















Ready for the spoiled life


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

We picked up Finley Wednesday evening! Poor pupper had a long day. He went to the vet for his second shots and then left the vet to ride 2 hours to our area, where we picked him up and brought him home. We got back around 7:15pm, and he went right to sleep in his new bed:










He actually slept well throughout the night. We are having him sleep in a kennel until he is potty trained and can join us in our bed. He whined some when we first put him in there, but my fiance laid in front of his kennel until he fell asleep , and then he was fine! He did get us up bright and early at 5:30am, though. We introduced him to all the toys we had for him and he promptly collected all his favorites in his bed:










He came with us to Thanksgiving at my cousin's house on Thursday. He got lots of snuggles, but since he is only 9 weeks old he spends most of the day asleep. Here are some various sleeping pictures:




























Big brother Jack isn't sure what to think about him. He wants to play with him, but he hasn't ever been around little puppies so he doesn't know how! He tries play bowing and barking but it kind of spooks Finley who just comes and hides behind my leg. They'll figure it out eventually. Meanwhile, they sometimes hang out and snuggle when Jack isn't being sleepy and grumpy:


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

He is such a good puppy, too. He isn't overly mouthy (is easily redirected to a toy), he is pretty good with pottying outside as long as we take him out regularly, he isn't super hyper, and he is very snuggly. He even let me bathe him and trim his nails without protest. Needless to say, we are totally in love with our new little nugget


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

There is nothing better than a sleeping puppy!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Awww, congrats!! Look at all that skin. I just want to smoosh him.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks! Here's a photo of him holding Jack's rawhide, which is entirely to big for him:










He has also taken to sleeping on the back of the couch:


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Heated head rest. 

He's really cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Finley is 10 weeks old today! I plan to weigh him weekly to see how fast he is growing. When I got him last Wednesday, he was about 12lbs. Today he weighs 14.6lbs!


----------



## Linsy (Oct 30, 2016)

Love all the pictures! The one of him on the back of the couch is too cute.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

So much cute! I love how he's white on all of his ends: nose, toes and tail.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Ugh the potty training...I forgot how much of a pain it can be. Yesterday was just all fail. I would think "It's probably about time to take him out again" and look over and he just finished peeing or pooping. Every. Single. Time. And then this morning I caught him about to poop, stopped him and immediately took him out, and suddenly he didn't have to poop anymore! I took him out two more times after that and still no poop, and I had to leave for work so I am betting there will be a nice little present for the dog walker when she comes by later. Ugh.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Sad eyes









Brothers









At grandma's house, he was stealing toys and hiding under the ottoman with them









Hanging with dad









GASP!









He must sleep snuggled up to me, even when all he can reach are my feet


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He's ridiculously cute.


----------



## MosinMom91 (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh my goodness, he is too cute for words!!!!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

It's been a little while since I posted! Now he weighs 20lbs and is 12 weeks old. We are going for his third set of shots in a couple hours.

Despite him being a rescue dog from an oops litter, I actually do have photos of his parents! His mom was a hunting dog:










And his dad is the neighbor's pit/dalmation mix:










The oops happened when momma's owners were out of town and the neighbor's dog got loose.

Finley loves sitting/sleeping on the back of the couch, but he is quickly outgrowing it!



















(yes, his head is down in the hole lol)









He is also a good snuggler









We got his photo taken with Santa









He and Jack have become best buds now. He follows Jack everywhere, he's completely enamored with him.









He says "I'm 20 lbs! I'm gonna be a big boy!"









The whole crew


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

He's growing SO FAST! Sweetest expression ever. I hope the housetraining is getting better too!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is so darned cute! I love the last pic with all of them.


----------



## Robin Whiskers (Sep 30, 2016)

So cute! Love the puppy belly.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I just figured I'd update with new photos since Finley is turning 1 next month!

He loved sleeping on the back of the couch as a pup and still does it now. RIP couch cushions.









He is bigger than Jack now, he weighs 68lbs









We got the boys life jackets for swimming and kayaking in the lake. I tried getting Finley to swim without it at first, but he was too scared. With the life jacket on he has enough confidence knowing he wont sink that he has really taken to swimming now and loves it! Jack has always loved the lake but the life jacket allows him to swim longer without getting tired.









He is also a big fan of the kayak. He lays right down and enjoys the ride.









I have also been hiking with Finley every Sunday morning lately, he is such a good hiking companion. Very good on the leash and really loves being out in nature with all the smells.


















He's a big boy now!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow so handsome !!! has it really been a year so quickly??? wonder if the reason ape's can't swim but sink is the same for other animals... that animals more lean muscle sink where other dogs that are natural for higher fat body type (still healthy) float better.. such a handsome boy Happy Birthday Finley !!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know, maybe! Fin has a good amount of body fat naturally. For example Faolan, my previous dog, he was naturally very lean. People always commented on how skinny he was under his husky fluff. Even though he ate a good size meal twice a day he just never had much body fat. Finley has a good amount of chest fat and lots of loose skin on his neck even though his body shape fits the description of a healthy weight on that dog weight chart. He has a nice tuck on his underside, but his chest and legs are naturally much thicker. Even so, he was very nervous about swimming and spent pretty much the entire first couple lake trips sitting on our float rather than trying to swim. As soon as that life jacket was on, though, he was paddling all over the place. We had to call him back a couple times because we were worried he'd wear himself out and we'd have to haul him back to shore!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Awwww, he grew into such a handsome dog! Thanks for posting an update. I'm so glad you are enjoying him; he seems to have a spoiled and active life


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes I actually want to start doing longer hikes and taking him camping, anyone have any experience with weekend hiking/camping trips with their dogs?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, tons! What do you want to know?


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmm, well I have only ever camped once in the past few years, and maybe 3 times total in my life, so I am basically a newbie. What do you typically bring for your dog when you camp?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Depends on if I'm car camping or backpacking. A typical list might look like:
-piece of foam (their sleeping pad)
-something to keep them warm at night
-backpack
-food, 2x normal amount if we're backpacking and my dog is carrying a pack
-water bowl
-light, easy toy (some frisbees double as dishes)
-bear bell
-lightweight leash or long line depending on where I am.
-rag to wipe down

That said, I have two relatively short coated dogs and most of my overnighting experiences have been in the rocky mountains. So it gets cold at night.
I usually bring a small human med kit if backpacking and don't bring a whole separate dog one. Benadryl in included. With my puppy prone to eating things, I may pack a small squeeze bottle of hydrogen peroxide just in case.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

We would probably start with car camping, maybe move to backpacking later as we get more practice. And they'd probably pile into the tent with us to sleep, since they share our bed at home too. I think really at this point I just need to get the supplies and start doing it!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Do it!! And with car camping you can bring more than you think you need at first, then adjust as you learn


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Hiked up a mountain yesterday. We made it all the way to the top!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Just wanted to share a few new photos now that Finley is a year old 

First birthday party! We got together with 3 of his siblings and a few unrelated dogs and had a party with cake and everything 









Finley and Jack love the dog park









I went out of town for work for one night and I came back to this  He fell asleep there for a good hour.









We got married on 10/21 and they came with us on our weekend honeymoon which included hiking...









...and naps in our mountain cabin


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I love the birthday pictures with all of the tongues hanging out. Happy birthday Finley!


----------



## Himannv (Jan 30, 2017)

How did you get them to wear the party hat without knocking it off? I tried it with Sadie on her birthday and she kept pulling it off with her paw lol. Great pics by the way.


----------

